# Sigma empath



## jetser

Are you one of them?






What are they?
Are they INFJ with a pronounced ESTP shadow?
Or are they ESTP/ISTP with an inflated INFJ/ENFJ?

Or perhaps INTJ? I can't really see it since they don't care about other people's wellbeings but who knows?

Anyway, nice video.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter

People really over here obsessing about quiet leadership like its a new thing.


----------



## Purrfessor

thedazzlingdexter said:


> People really over here obsessing about quiet leadership like its a new thing.


Yeah it's only been around since the founding of the illuminati


----------



## jetser

thedazzlingdexter said:


> People really over here obsessing about quiet leadership like its a new thing.


Nah, not really. I'm just feeling it.


----------



## CountZero

So um why is everyone claiming to be empath? I've met at least two who claimed to be empaths who were angry, bitter, mean people. Well one way more than the other, but still. Aren't empaths supposed to be ... empathetic?


----------



## Purrfessor

CountZero said:


> So um why is everyone claiming to be empath? I've met at least two who claimed to be empaths who were angry, bitter, mean people. Well one way more than the other, but still. Aren't empaths supposed to be ... empathetic?


An empath is someone with increased empathy. Which means that they are more compassionate, respectful, and considerate. However, some people like to pretend they're somebody else, especially men, so will hide it and act differently.


----------



## CountZero

Hmm, both of the folks I speak of were women. However I've known at least one woman who fulfilled the description properly. Nearly married her...

I've only rarely been called empathic. What I hear more often about myself is the far more prosaic 'kind'. Nothing to see here, move along folks...


----------



## Purrfessor

CountZero said:


> Hmm, both of the folks I speak of were women. However I've known at least one woman who fulfilled the description properly. Nearly married her...
> 
> I've only rarely been called empathic. What I hear more often about myself is the far more prosaic 'kind'. Nothing to see here, move along folks...


I'm actually an empath. With me, it's a very private experience. I don't often share my empathic experiences and instead I internalize it and build my inner world much like a monk. When people describe me it's either "smart", "funny", or "kind". When I describe myself it's "willpower", "insightful", or "smart". I don't really see being an empath as my core identity. However I am pretty sure empaths are better built for lasting unions such as through marriage, so I may have to highlight that when soul searching in particular.


----------



## CountZero

Actually I was with that lady for eight years, even though I never got the chance to properly marry her (finances and illness got in the way.) Though I am usually pretty compassionate towards others, I can get in a negative spirals. When that happened she would complain that I was dragging her down with me because...empathy. Trying to put on a happy face seemed rather fake to me, but it seemed to help her some, at least as long as I could keep it up.


----------



## Purrfessor

CountZero said:


> Actually I was with that lady for eight years, even though I never got the chance to properly marry her (finances and illness got in the way.) Though I am usually pretty compassionate towards others, I can get in a negative spirals. When that happened she would complain that I was dragging her down with me because...empathy. Trying to put on a happy face seemed rather fake to me, but it seemed to help her some, at least as long as I could keep it up.


Relationships are team efforts.


----------



## Purrfessor

CountZero said:


> Actually I was with that lady for eight years, even though I never got the chance to properly marry her (finances and illness got in the way.) Though I am usually pretty compassionate towards others, I can get in a negative spirals. When that happened she would complain that I was dragging her down with me because...empathy. Trying to put on a happy face seemed rather fake to me, but it seemed to help her some, at least as long as I could keep it up.












Imagine being an empath, where you can't really stop the water from getting inside you. Only thing you can do is stop the water from existing. Being mean and angry is a good strategy to do just that.


----------



## CountZero

Hmm, I know I've stumbled across Youtube videos claiming that various 'grounding' or 'shielding' techniques are supposed to help with that...?


----------



## Purrfessor

CountZero said:


> Hmm, I know I've stumbled across Youtube videos claiming that various 'grounding' or 'shielding' techniques are supposed to help with that...?


What helps me is physical muscle. I interpret muscle as the armor of God. It's literally like armor and can be used to shield me from energy.


----------



## CountZero

Purrfessor said:


> What helps me is physical muscle. I interpret muscle as the armor of God. It's literally like armor and can be used to shield me from energy.


Now that's interesting. Seems like the experience, and various coping mechanisms, can be very idiosyncratic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Allostasis

This alpha/beta/etc classification, as well as the idea of "empaths"/non-empaths is garbage without any substance and coherence.
Anyone who decides to orient themselves with those categories is a joke to me.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Seems I'm the opposite. An antipath, if you will.








I support the alpha and sigma girlies who are empaths tho and would never use my power against them.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

CountZero said:


> So um why is everyone claiming to be empath?


Exactly. Its too trendy nowadays. I'm naturally skeptical of anyone claiming this. My ex was hands down the most empathetic person I've met, yet she didn't go around claiming the title "empath".


----------



## VinnieBob

It’s funny how ‘’Empaths’’ never existed before Deanna Troi from Star Trek Next Generation
just another way for the special snow flake to label themselves 
with a global population of 7.8 Billion no one is unique


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I remember my friend and I getting a ride to Chicago with a woman. She claimed to be an empath. She then claimed my friend and I were empaths. I'm not an empath, my friend isn't, and my guess is she isn't either. It kinda had that vibe of "Lets all have a circle jerk in our collective empathhood."


----------



## CountZero

I just wanted to post a sort of clarification. The concept of empathy seems to have some basis in science, as scholarly articles can be found on the subject, like...



https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168010214002314











[Empathy and mirror neurons. A view on contemporary neuropsychological empathy research] - PubMed


Neurons firing both to specific actions performed by self and matching actions performed by others are classified as mirror neurons. Since its discovery in 1991, this phenomenon has been surveyed in the field of motor and sensorimotor function and incipiently in the field of language and...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





...so I don't want to wave away the concept entirely. I guess I'm more concerned about qualities like "kindness" and "compassion" needing to have some kind of psychic/supernatural requirement. You don't need to be Gandalf or Deanna Troi to be considerate to others.


----------



## Vivid Melody

I would call this an empowered empath, but this video was obviously just targeting males. I don’t really like how it was framed in the video as being ultra-rare in order to stroke people’s egos.

An empath is just someone who is highly sensitive to the energy fields of people and places, but this can unfold and manifest in different ways depending on the person because everyone is different. Some empaths pick up on a person’s physical pain and feel it in their own bodies, others don’t.

I actually do consider it a psychic ability (clairsentience) but like all psychic abilities, they come so naturally to humans to the point where pretty much everyone uses them without even realizing they are – especially if they are the less obvious ones like clairsentience (psychic feeling – what an empath is) or claircognizance (psychic knowing). The more obvious ones being ones like clairvoyance (psychic seeing) and clairaudience (psychic hearing). All of these channels can be opened with training, but people tend to be naturally strongest in one or two. That being said, I think any personality type can be strong in it, but perhaps there are trends such as empathic abilities being more common in feeling types, which is not to say I view feelings types to be more empathetic or compassionate or something. Some of the most compassionate people I know are thinking types.

I also don’t think being an empath automatically translates to being compassionate. Just because you can feel others’ emotions very strongly, doesn’t mean you will be a kind person, especially if you’re an unhealed person. You can have an empath who chooses a dark path due to unhealed trauma and becomes rather emotionally stuck in things like anger and bitterness. The empath needs to learn that just because you can feel another person’s pain, doesn’t make it your responsibility and that you will only be able to help another person to the extent that you’ve learned to help yourself. If you haven’t learned how to transform your own pain, then when you take on another person’s pain, it will just be overwhelming. They need to learn how to develop healthy boundaries (not walls) with others and themselves since they are more vulnerable to people’s energy in this way. And also need to prioritize getting in tune with their own energy, healing themselves and becoming centered and grounded. It’s not something you do once, but is a lifelong process. You become less negatively influenced to others’ energy when you’re in a centered/calm place yourself.

For the unempowered empath, it can often feel like more of a curse than a gift when you feel other people’s pain to such a degree. But I feel what is often not talked about is the ability to feel very strong positive emotions from others too, which can be quite lovely.


----------



## CountZero

@Vivid Melody So how does one identify an empath? For example...often when I watch an American football game I cringe when hearing the loud crunch of 350 lbs players plowing into each other, or if a player is badly hurt. I doubt that means I have some kind of psychic connection to a bunch of dudes 400 miles away. I can just imagine at a fairly visceral level how much that must hurt...


----------



## Allostasis

CountZero said:


> @Vivid Melody So how does one identify an empath? For example...often when I watch an American football game I cringe when hearing the loud crunch of 350 lbs players plowing into each other, or if a player is badly hurt. I doubt that means I have some kind of psychic connection to a bunch of dudes 400 miles away. I can just imagine at a fairly visceral level how much that must hurt...


This is a normal reaction.

Everyone is an empath except psychopaths. Claims about some hyperempathy are BS. In order to make such a claim, you need to somehow measure and compare empathies. But how do you know that someone's empathy is bigger? How can you measure how more/less compassionate someone is? This is a subjective experience that is very difficult if not impossible to translate into precise bias-free numbers. 

Yet somehow people "just know" this before doing any actual study. Anyone can always say that they are more empathetic/more sensitive than any other empath combined and it will be impossible to falsify/refute this.


----------



## Vivid Melody

@CountZero

Our imagination is connected to our intuition. Space isn’t something that matters when it comes to psychic abilities. Spiritually speaking, technically we’re all interconnected, but that’s another topic. Empaths are just more permeable. Examples: if someone is sad and you walk in the same room as them, you often feel it in your body. It might feel heavy in your gut. Some people can touch an object and pick up feeling that way too (psychometry). If you go out in nature, you can feel that higher frequency and the contrast between how it feels outside vs. indoors. Things like this. Some empaths can pick up on a person’s physical pain or illness by feeling it in their own body without even consciously knowing the person is in pain or ill. It’s different for everyone. Everyone has access to this psychic ability (and all the others, as I said) and everyone is open to different degrees. There are some people when you bring up this topic who know for sure they don’t identify with it because they don’t experience it, while others it will resonate very strongly. Yes, it’s subjective. It comes down to discernment just like anything else you know to be true about yourself or others. You can certainly compare notes with others and connect the dots that way. If you want to test it out to prove it to yourself, then you can easily do exercises with other people or objects in order to do that. If you don’t have a belief in a spirit or the soul, then this probably isn’t going to resonate with you, and that’s fine. This was just my opinion on the subject.


----------



## Dalien

CountZero said:


> @Vivid Melody So how does one identify an empath? For example...often when I watch an American football game I cringe when hearing the loud crunch of 350 lbs players plowing into each other, or if a player is badly hurt. I doubt that means I have some kind of psychic connection to a bunch of dudes 400 miles away. I can just imagine at a fairly visceral level how much that must hurt...





Allostasis said:


> This is a normal reaction.
> 
> Everyone is an empath except psychopaths. Claims about some hyperempathy are BS. In order to make such a claim, you need to somehow measure and compare empathies. But how do you know that someone's empathy is bigger? How can you measure how more/less compassionate someone is? This is a subjective experience that is very difficult if not impossible to translate into precise bias-free numbers.
> 
> Yet somehow people "just know" this before doing any actual study. Anyone can always say that they are more empathetic/more sensitive than any other empath combined and it will be impossible to falsify/refute this.


There is a difference between empathy and empathic. See @Vivid Melody ‘s post.


----------

